# at last!



## Sorrel (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I'm rapidly approaching 39, and live in London, UK.

I have always written, and when I left university back in '92 one of my lecturers told me to always write. I have kept to his word, and have never stopped writing, even through the darkest days of my life. 

But I've never taken my talent fully seriously up until now. I'm looking at taking an actual writing course - an evening class. This takes some courage, as I've been very ill with depression and post traumatic stress for some years now, and am just starting to emerge from it's spider web bubble. To actually get *out there* and expose my work to *real people* is a major feat for me.

I've journalled every day since I was 11. I write free verse periodically when the muse takes me. My speciality is Creative Non Fiction though, and I've edited an eZine for a well known online self harm support community for the past year. I wrote many articles for this eZine. I can also create allegorical stories.

Writing is a major part of my healing work, and so I'm sensitive to comments. So it may take me a little while to share my work. I need to test the waters first. I feel rather insecure about my creations, and would love some encouragement and guidance and reality checking. I look forward also to reading other people's work here, and contributing my thoughts and perspective.

That was long, but important. 

Thanks,

Sorrel


----------



## Mike R (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Sorrel,

We'll try to be gentle. And if some are not you can always think them idiots. I know I will.

Mike


----------



## JosephB (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorrel, hello.

I like that name.

Don't be too shy about posting. Critiques around here are pretty gentle. I look forward to reading your work.


----------



## Sam (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, Sorrel. Congratulations on getting out of "the bubble". That's usually the hardest part. 

As Joe has pointed out, the critiques _are _generally helpful and gentle. Hope to see some of your work soon.


----------



## Ungood (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the Forums!

Wow you have quite a history there and I for one hope to see you around and sometime after you have tested the waters, feel open to share.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello to you, Sorrel, and welcome to the forum. I bet you'll soon feel at home here!


Nickie


----------



## exocoetidae (Feb 1, 2009)

I look forward to enjoying your work. Welcome and expect feedback, sometimes gentle, sometimes non-existent, sometimes useful and sometimes out'n'out baiting for the sake of baiting. Take what you need and leave the rest. Be yourself! Write as you please! Demand respect!


----------



## Sorrel (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, everyone.


----------



## Red_Venus (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Girl! Welcome to the forum! 

I, myself, was very bashful and timid when it came to posting my stuff. But now that I've done it, I wouldn't change it. My work has only improved and everyone on the forum has always been exceptionally helpful. I'm pretty certain you can expect the same!

Again, welcome; and Happy Writing. If you need anything, please don't hesitate to ask!

much love;

venus


----------



## Eluixa (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome Sorrel, and I think you'll like it here.


----------



## No Brakes (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Sorrel! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sorrel (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorrel was the name of a character in a Cornelia Funke book about dragons, if I recall correctly.  I read it at the airport about three years ago.  Sorrel was a brownie, a particularly cantankerous one.  And she liked mushrooms, as brownies are wont to do.

Dunno if that's actually how you came upon that name, but hey.  If not, now you know!  Welcome!


----------



## Sorrel (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks!

The name comes from a dream, where I put sorrel ointment on the injured ankle of a baby deer.


----------



## Industrial (Feb 6, 2009)

welcome to the forums my name is industrial but not really just my forum login name


----------



## BeyondPeru (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome Sorrel.

*** WARNING *** WARNING *** WARNING ***

Just like emails, the critiques here can be impersonal, and some will cut to the quick.  Don't be convinced to the contrary.

Of course, your writing may be delicious and oozing with yumminess, but you are unlikely to be treated with kid gloves unless you add a disclaimer to the beginning of each post.  Even now, I'm writing this with a kindly smile, but you can't see it, so you may assume I'm scowling.

As I understand it, and I have as much to learn as any on this path, writing to a professional standard employs a number of techniques, each of which must be learned and mastered.

Some may find it easy, but I suspect that most do find it a long and lonely path.

God speed, friend.


----------



## Shinn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey there


----------

